# Half time show



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

What is this c r a p? Anyone else agree?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

A good looking woman!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

The stage and special effects and lighting are awesome.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Your post beat mine....this is horrible....good looking? Dude..already got your beer goggles on?


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll agree with the effects. They are pretty good.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Way better than that **** last year with the Black Eyed Peas! I think it was as good as any half time show could be.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought this was the best halftime show they've had in years.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Could have been worse.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

World peace???


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I thought this was the best halftime show they've had in years.


Have to agree with that.

TH


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mud minner said:


> Your post beat mine....this is horrible....good looking? Dude..already got your beer goggles on?


Yea, I think she is good looking.

I thought it was an excellent show! Although I was hoping for a wardrobe malfunction on that short skirt.

"Meow" :bluefish:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Great show and that 53 year old Madonna looked good. 

Excellent presentation also. 

Oh yea, no matter who plays that stage, there will always be some who don't like the performer or the show. 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

horrible


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

The only thing that was cool was the lighting and visual effects. As I say every year, They need to get people with actual talent!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Dude, i think Madonna would qualify as having talent, not my kinda music, but was a good show.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

DrummerBoy471 said:


> The only thing that was cool was the lighting and visual effects. As I say every year, They need to get people with actual talent!


I vote for chuck norris in 2013


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Nobody noticed the hair sticking out of Madonnas "robe" at boob level while she was singing beside C Lo? I almost fell outta the recliner laughing.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

i thought madonna was a poor choice for the super bowl, but i was impressed with her performance, i actually liked it.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't stand the way she is held as some kind of dam matriarch like she's Mother Teresa. She's had more miles of weiner ran through her than a freakin Oscar Meyer plant. Not a good role model for ANYONE. Today and especially in the past.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok yes the woman can sing and dance.... What else does she have? I'm just saying they should mix it up a little and not go full rap/tecno.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

good. not great. did get a few chills with the choir opening on 'like a prayer'...glad she opened with 'vogue' cuz the drums are awesome. but they jacked up the show w/ that skipping thing dj's do...didn't care for that...
ok+


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Best Halftime Show in Years !!!! 

Awesome opening song and 2nd song ... 3rd song ??
And the ending was great !!!

All the special effects were over be top good ...

BTW: I'm not a big Madonna Fan :^]

*MB*


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

I think she was "lip-synching"


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...tell-us-did-you-like-madonnas-halftime-show/1


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

fishcatchr said:


> I think she was "lip-synching"


Yep... She was  and almost ate it on the bleachers too.

*MB*


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

alot of the halftime shows are lip-synching. i don't think she was though. very good show imo. one mishap when she had trouble stepping up on top of the steps.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Mrschasintail said:


> Way better than that **** last year with the Black Eyed Peas! I think it was as good as any half time show could be.


X2 on that!!!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

just plain bill said:


> good. not great. did get a few chills with the choir opening on 'like a prayer'...glad she opened with 'vogue' cuz the drums are awesome. but they jacked up the show w/ that skipping thing dj's do...didn't care for that...
> ok+


 Oh yea all the yungins shuffle nowadays


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

MB said:


> Best Halftime Show in Years !!!!
> 
> Awesome opening song and 2nd song ... 3rd song ??
> And the ending was great !!!
> ...


Agree...and I AM a Madonna fan...might be a 'generational thang'...:rotfl:


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

fishcatchr said:


> I think she was "lip-synching"


x2


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Half time show was good, God Bless America and Star Spangled Banner were great! Glad the NFL finally showed some class with their choices, its about time. Well done!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Agree...and I AM a Madonna fan...might be a 'generational thang'...:rotfl:


Better than most over the years.

It could have been worse...a lot worse


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

agonzales1981 said:


> I thought this was the best halftime show they've had in years.


Me too.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Good show.

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Good performance and better than a lot of half time shows. At 53 she is still good looking and has good moves. Lip synching? No.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

What a waist of money, and trust me I know about how much that cost for that kind of production. The money could be spent on better things than that.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Have to agree with that.
> 
> TH


i thought it was good.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

FISHROADIE said:


> What a waist of money, and trust me I know about how much that cost for that kind of production. The money could be spent on better things than that.


Like what?

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

IMO, it was awesome!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

The best Super Bowl show we had this year.


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

Thought it was the best I remember.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

FISHROADIE said:


> What a waist of money, and trust me I know about how much that cost for that kind of production. The money could be spent on better things than that.


Maybe the Government can make the NFL take that money and give it to the vunables.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

loved it


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I missed it.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Growing up in the 80's it wasn't bad at all!


Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mrschasintail said:


> Maybe the Government can make the NFL take that money and give it to the vunables.


Is that you Michael Berry?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

agonzales1981 said:


> I thought this was the best halftime show they've had in years.


I agree


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

MB said:


> Best Halftime Show in Years !!!!
> 
> Awesome opening song and 2nd song ... 3rd song ??
> And the ending was great !!!
> ...


I am with you Mark. She sure made the Black Eye Peas and the Who sound ridiculous. I actually liked it, and it's not my style of music.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I had no idea who all of her silly-*** "co-stars" were, but I'll agree with it being the best in recent memory.. She's aging well...


----------



## Rainbow Tex (Jan 10, 2012)

Madonna was fabulous. Funny thing is all of the bad mouthers putting her down on the site. In stead of watching the game, your on here putting her down. I'm going to bed, have to get up early, 0400 to head out on a job. Just thought I would check in to scan the site and thought this was a funny thread. Grown men that should be watching a Super Bowl game, but are on the net putting down poor Madonna. She did good, compared to the last few years of lame *** Half Time Shows. Some of you need to really get a life. Carry on..........................................


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I think next year they should go really old school and have a 100 piece marching band from a local college.

That would blow peoples' minds.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Quepos1 said:


> I think next year they should go really old school and have a 100 piece marching band from a local college.
> 
> That would blow peoples' minds.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Funny, that is what Kevin Harvick said on Twitter!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> I had no idea who all of her silly-*** "co-stars" were, but I'll agree with it being the best in recent memory.. She's aging well...


Yep. I actually saw my foot tapping, and I've never been a fan.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Well one of the rapper chicks was M.I.A and she was caught flipping the bird at the camera.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Quepos1 said:


> I think next year they should go really old school and have a 100 piece marching band from a local college.
> 
> That would blow peoples' minds.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That's a da*m good idea!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I never have liked her (changed the channel when she came on) but I'm watching (and have been) and now enjoying the game. Gonna be an interesting ending. 

Go to bed. Carry on................


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Rainbow Tex said:


> Madonna was fabulous. Funny thing is all of the bad mouthers putting her down on the site. In stead of watching the game, your on here putting her down. I'm going to bed, have to get up early, 0400 to head out on a job. Just thought I would check in to scan the site and thought this was a funny thread. Grown men that should be watching a Super Bowl game, but are on the net putting down poor Madonna. She did good, compared to the last few years of lame *** Half Time Shows. Some of you need to really get a life. Carry on..........................................


Multitasking. Deal with it.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

To hell with Madonna and her mud shark ***


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mud minner said:


> To hell with Madonna and her mud shark ***


Turn the channel.


----------



## Rainbow Tex (Jan 10, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> Multitasking. Deal with it.


No.....Lame-O, with a capital "L"


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

agonzales1981 said:


> I thought this was the best halftime show they've had in years.


Gotta agree with you on that one!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Rainbow Tex said:


> No.....Lame-O, with a capital "L"


How old are you?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

mud minner said:


> To hell with Madonna and her mud shark ***


LMAO! :slimer:

edit-LOL to Spurger as well.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Madonna just seemd she couldn't dance!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Part of me wishes I was a microphone. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbow Tex (Jan 10, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> How old are you?


Can't you read?....look up in the right hand corner for the answer sweety.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Rainbow Tex said:


> Can't you read?....look up in the right hand corner for the answer sweety.


Tapatalk doesn't show age or location or any of that other info.
But with your last post I'd guess 13.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

13 x 4. LOL. That should answer your question Spurger as 13 would've been my guess too. What a db.


----------



## Rainbow Tex (Jan 10, 2012)

Well sorry that your tapatalk doesn't help you out more. LOL. Tap on this:rotfl:


----------



## Rainbow Tex (Jan 10, 2012)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I turned it off before Miss Piggy made her entrance. Had pork chops for dinner. A man can just stand so much pork in one day................


LOL. I bet if that gal showed up at your casa and peeled it off, you would jump on it in a heart beat. Bet you haven't had any pork like that for a long time.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow! Db probably, but I think definately a pole smoker.


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

[B said:


> Rainbow[/B] Tex;3916019]Madonna was *fabulous*. Funny thing is all of the bad mouthers putting her down on the site. In stead of watching the game, your on here putting her down. I'm going to bed, have to get up early, 0400 to head out on a job. Just thought I would check in to scan the site and thought this was a funny thread. Grown men that should be watching a Super Bowl game, but are on the net putting down poor Madonna. She did good, compared to the last few years of lame *** Half Time Shows. Some of you need to really get a life. Carry on..........................................


"Faaabulous" ???

What hair salon opens at 4:00 am, _Rainbow_?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

wbay2crowded said:


> "Faaabulous" ???
> 
> What hair salon opens at 4:00 am, _Rainbow_?


:rotfl:


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Never have I prayed so hard NOT to see a 'wardrobe malfunction".

Don't think I've ever seen support fishnets before. Guess they are to hide the varicose veins.......


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I thought it was pretty good considering the fact that they didn't produce the show for a 59 yr old guy..well maybe they did. She is entertaining to say the least.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Rainbow Tex said:


> LOL. I bet if that gal showed up at your casa and peeled it off, you would jump on it in a heart beat. Bet you haven't had any pork like that for a long time.


I deleted my response in this thread. I promised myself a while back that I would stop making negative posts. In this case I lost control for a second. My apologies to all. Rainbow Tex, that is one bet you'd loose in a hurry. To me Madonna is and has always been one of the biggest skanks around, physically and morally.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

^haha


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

LOL! Easy deduction, huh wbay2. Rainbow+"fabulous"+"tap this"= el gayo. :butterfly


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

fishcatchr said:


> What is this c r a p? Anyone else agree?





DrummerBoy471 said:


> The only thing that was cool was the lighting and visual effects. As I say every year, They need to get people with actual talent!


you guys are 22 years old. you may not know it, but madonna's a legend in the music world, and she's probably got more talent than both of you put together.

i've never have been particularly fond of her music, but madonna's an original and was a music industry icon before either one of you were even born.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> you guys are 22 years old. you may not know it, but madonna's a legend in the music world, and she's probably got more talent than both of you put together.
> 
> i've never have been particularly fond of her music, but madonna's an original and was a music industry icon before either one of you were even born.


She probably does have more talent than me, I cant sing, dance, or play an instrument. I really am neutral on the Madonna issue. I just thought the whole thing was just weird, the intro was just wild. If I had a choice, I'd rather see some classic rock being played up there.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

and leave it up to the hood rats to screw it all up...

the one hood rat that was "support" threw the middle finger to the camera and there is talk that the other hood rat troll used the "N" word as well...

then they wonder why the get the bad stereotypes. sad3sm :headknock


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Worm Drowner said:


> Never have I prayed so hard to see a 'wardrobe malfunction".
> 
> Don't think I've ever seen support fishnets before........


I like them fishnets...WW


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> and leave it up to the hood rats to screw it all up...
> 
> the one hood rat that was "support" threw the middle finger to the camera and there is talk that the other hood rat troll used the "N" word as well...
> 
> then they wonder why the get the bad stereotypes. sad3sm :headknock


Yepper!

As we were watching, I told the other firefighters, "Did you see that? She showed her crotch and then flipped the bird."

One of the black firefighters shook his head and said, "You can take them out of the hood, but you can't take the hood out of them."


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> you guys are 22 years old. you may not know it, but madonna's a legend in the music world, and she's probably got more talent than both of you put together.
> 
> i've never have been particularly fond of her music, but madonna's an original and was a music industry icon before either one of you were even born.


x2

I havent heard 5 new songs in the last 5 years that were much more than a popcorn fart in the longevity department.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Don?t like Madonna?...show me yours*

They are always a show, not a concert. I agree that it was as good as they come....and way better than last year.

Madonna is 53. If you have a wife (or mom):cheers: that age who looks better and has as much energy....please post a picture. Thanks.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The half time show was terrible compared to what? The Stones or ZZ top? LMFAO !!

I that the production was pretty good and at the least the audio was good. Good clean show minus the two side stage freaks


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> you guys are 22 years old. you may not know it, but madonna's a legend in the music world, and she's probably got more talent than both of you put together.
> 
> i've never have been particularly fond of her music, but madonna's an original and was a music industry icon before either one of you were even born.


THANK YOU!

I'm afraid to even ask what they think TALENT is....... Here is a tid-bit of information for the youngsters....

*Madonna* (born *Madonna Louise Ciccone* (Born August 16, 1958) is an American singer, songwriter, actress and entrepreneur. Born in Bay City, Michigan, she moved to New York City in 1977 to pursue a career in modern dance. After performing in the music groups Breakfast Club and Emmy, she released her debut album in 1983. She followed it with a series of albums that attained immense popularity by pushing the boundaries of lyrical content in mainstream popular music and imagery in her music videos, which became a fixture on MTV. *Throughout her career, many of her songs have hit number one on the record charts, including "**Like a Virgin**", "**Papa Don't Preach**", "**Like a Prayer**", "**Vogue**", "**Frozen**", "**Music**", "**Hung Up**", and "**4 Minutes**".* Critics have praised Madonna for her diverse musical productions while at the same time serving as a lightning rod for religious controversy.
Her career was further enhanced by film appearances that began in 1985, despite mixed commentary. She received critical acclaim and a Golden Globe Award for Best Actress in Motion Picture Musical or Comedy for her role in _Evita_ (1996), but has received harsh feedback for other film roles. Madonna's other ventures include being a fashion designer, children's book author, film director and producer. *Madonna has been acclaimed as a businesswoman. In 1992, she founded entertainment company **Maverick** as a joint venture with **Time Warner**. In 2007, she signed an unprecedented US $120 million contract with **Live Nation*.

*Madonna has sold more than 300 million records worldwide and is recognized as the **world's top-selling female recording artist of all time** by the Guinness World Records. According to the **Recording Industry Association of America** (RIAA), she is the best-selling female rock artist of the 20th century and the second **top-selling female artist in the United States**, behind **Barbra Streisand**, with 64 million **certified** albums. In 2008, Billboard magazine ranked Madonna at number two, behind only **The Beatles**, on the **Billboard Hot 100 All-Time Top Artists**, making her the most successful solo artist in the history of the Billboard chart. She was also inducted into the **Rock and Roll Hall of Fame** in the same year.*

*Considered to be one of the "25 Most Powerful Women of the Past Century"* by _Time_ for being an influential figure in contemporary music, Madonna is known for continuously reinventing both her music and image, and for retaining a standard of autonomy within the recording industry.

And yes, it was the best show they have had in recent years. They tried the classic rock theme with The Who, Bruce Springsteen, and Tom Petty and they failed terribly......


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

The guy bouncing on the tight rope was great. 









No matter who does the halftime show, there will always be those that dislike it or hate it, the haters are just more vocal. You know who the performer is going to be for the show. If you never listen to or watch that performer because you do not like them, then why would you watch the show in the first place?

Turn the channel to the Lingerie Bowl, leave the room or just turn away and not pay attention. Why watch it when you know you already hate it? lol!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hank Williams Jr. for next year!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

tbone2374 said:


> Hank Williams Jr. for next year!


He could sing the Monday Night Football song! lol


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

whoa.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I've never been a Madonna fan, and never bought any of her music.

But, I'll be the first to say she has tons of talent, a decent voice, and...for 53 years old, she did a great job last night, I thought it was very entertaining.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Those in charge try to put on a show that will appeal to the largest audience. Madonna has been proving she has talent for a long time. Some Bible thumpers may hate her but all artists are strange. To say she is ugly seems crazy to me. She was blessed with good looks and has worked hard to keep herself in top physical shape. Not only did she do well, look at the great dancers and the tight rope guy, simply wonderful choreography. I am not a Madonna fan; I don't even have one of her many CD's. But I don't think the ones one here putting her down have a lot of room to talk.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I deleted my response in this thread. *I promised myself a while back that I would stop making negative posts.* In this case I lost control for a second. My apologies to all. Rainbow Tex, that is one bet you'd loose in a hurry. *To me Madonna is and has always been one of the biggest skanks around, physically and morally.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Well, perhaps just one more.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Good show last night, and I've never been a fan of Madonna.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i think next year they should run re-runs on a big screen of old black and white movies, then top it with a performance by the muppets. :biggrin:


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

i thought the half time show was better than it has been in the years past


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Half Time Show*



Bocephus said:


> I've never been a Madonna fan, and never bought any of her music.
> 
> But, I'll be the first to say she has tons of talent, a decent voice, and...for 53 years old, she did a great job last night, I thought it was very entertaining.


X2 here!

I thought that it was a pretty good show. The other diversions didn't enhance it that much! JMHO C2


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Surprisingly I thought the halftime show, at least Madonna's part was great. For the one that flipped the bird, it's just hard to understand sometimes. Totally unnecessary.

The NFL should put a clause in all halftime performers contract, if you do anything that causes embarrassment to the show or anything the NFL has to appologize for, you will not be paid. It might at least make some of them think before they do something stupid...................or maybe not. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

Thought madonna did a great job, but for the others that sang around her, not so much.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I deleted my response in this thread. I promised myself a while back that I would stop making negative posts. In this case I lost control for a second. My apologies to all. Rainbow Tex, that is one bet you'd loose in a hurry. To me Madonna is and has always been one of the biggest skanks around, physically and morally.


Darn straight Jack, biggest skank around, physically and morally!! Jack, you don't need to apologize for nuthin'.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I dont care for Madonna, I think she is a tramp... so I skipped that part...


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*Not a Madonna fan in the least, but I told my wife that I thought that she had the potential to put on a really good show. I was hoping that she would belt out some of her old classics. I saw her on Leno and she talked about how nervous she was. It didn't take but a few seconds to realize that she was nervous about an equipment malfunction. How embarrassing would that be to expose that she was lip synching! ? *

*Sorry, but anybody can sound good on a prerecorded sound track. And I have to wonder about those of you guys who enjoy shirtless men, big feathers, and harps! *

*LMFAO, indeed! *


----------

